# Wild camping in Belgium, Luxembourg or Germany?



## 96505

Any problems with this? Does stopping the vehicle and kipping for a few hours constitute wild camping?


----------



## Boff

Hi Mick,

as long as you don't call it "Wild Camping" but "Overnight Parking" you will have no problems in Belgium and Germany. Luxembourg is a different story, but this country is so small that you can easily retreat to Belgium, Germany or France if needed.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96505

Thanks Boff. I usually do stop in Luxembourg but can stop on either side. I'm only looking at pulling up and sleeping for a few hours anyway, not "setting up camp".


----------



## phoenix

We once asked at a petrol station in Belgium if there was anywhere we could stop overnight, the guy behind the counter just pointed to the bit of land beside the station!!

We had a great nights sleep there too  

Sorry, have to ask hubby which place that was  

Lyn


----------



## 97795

*places*

hi mick look at www.campercontact.nl
Fendtje


----------



## Rapide561

*Luxembourg*

Hi Gerhard

What's the problem in Luxembourg?

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## Boff

*Re: Luxembourg*



Rapide561 said:


> What's the problem in Luxembourg?


Hi Rapide,

like in Netherlands it is officially forbidden not only to wild camp but also to stop over for the night on public roads and car parks. Of course, if you are on private ground and ask the owner like Lyn (phoenix) did at the petrol station, then it is no problem.

I would just say: As Luxembourg is so small a country and completely surrounded by more motorhome-friendly countries (Belgium, France, Germany), it is not worthwile bothering about it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96505

I just parked up in Germany and Belgium. Thanks. On the way back we stopped overnight in a "Frei" car park in Batogne an then visited a couple of WW2 museums in the morning. Cheers


----------



## 98069

*Aire in Luxembourg*

There is now an free official Aire in Luxembourg at Dudelange. South of the town just before the French border.
Roy.


----------



## WingPete

*Battogne*

Did mickknipfler realise that there are many WW2 places to visit around Batogne, but no where Adoniram placed his Mark, so guess he must have Lodged elsewhere !


----------



## solentviews

Let me be the first to welcome you to the site Roy. We stayed at Dudelange last year if anyone is interested and you have children there is an excellent skate park just the other side of the bridge. Easy walk into town as well.
Safe travelling
Ian


----------



## 89202

Hi,

Luxembourg:

It exist 2 parkings for mh. with services outside of campingplace:

Diekirch ( Camping de la Sûre ) and between Ettelbrück and Bastogne near Heidescheid ( Camping Fussekaul )

also on the Mosel on the harbour of Schwebsange

Interesting is also the camping of Luxembourg-Ville at Kockelscheuer on the highway to Esch / Alzette.

for info,

duc


----------



## 96505

I just parked up in a car park in Bastogne in the en (next to another MH)


----------



## GROUNDHOG

any recommendations for overnight parking in Brussels please?


----------



## 89202

Hi 

Brussels has no mh. parking...

You can try near the Atomium in side streets direction Heysel-Stadion, or in GRIMBERGHEN on the north Brussels Highway-Ring, there is a little parking for mh....

for info,

duc


----------



## arrow2

Hey, Wingpete and Mick Knipfler, you are obviously very Cautious men, as am I , so I would recommend parking only where permiited in any of these countries!! If you see what I mean!

Kevin 7619


----------



## 96505

Thanks guys, We did find a few museums and my 10yo lad loved the tanks. It's a shame that I had to cease refreshment....

Thanks Wingate for your curiously wrought comment.

Steve
1967


----------



## sallytrafic

For anyone struggling to keep up with the odd words being used these are Masons using words of recognition, such as Cautious. 

Frank


----------

